# Our first motorhome is a Hymer



## brigstow (Apr 28, 2021)

Our first idea was to buy a campervan and go away weekends etc - but somehow we've ended up with this and are going to go full time. I want to do some work on it to get it ready for the off grid life, and have plenty of time as we can't get away until August.


----------



## GreggBear (Apr 28, 2021)

Lovely motor, welcome to the forum....


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome aboard, happy travels


----------



## Tookey (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome, any plans or where the wind blows?


----------



## brigstow (Apr 28, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Welcome, any plans or where the wind blows?


Not made any plans of where we might head first. I suppose the top of our street might be best for the opening night, but after that we'll see. I have seen that full members get access to the POI downloads, so will join that when I'm ready, hopefully that will inspire us.

Also - we got Teddy the dog accompanying us


----------



## rugbyken (Apr 28, 2021)

welcome to the forum definetley well worth becoming a full member there are several hymer fans on here and you might find it worth joining the ‘hymer owners group’ on facebook


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome from Co Antrim, 200/300w solar panels and a good mppt control regulater will be required for of grid, maybe lpg refillable gas bottles to,good luck.


----------



## The laird (Apr 28, 2021)

Great motors built like a tank love my hymers


----------



## r4dent (Apr 29, 2021)

brigstow said:


> I suppose the top of our street might be best for the opening night, but after that we'll see.
> 
> Also - we got Teddy the dog accompanying us


Seriously, a night or two on your drive is a great idea.  It lets you figure out if you have forgotten anything and proves everything works.  If no drive stay a cheap taxi ride from home just in case.

Don't forget Teddy must be restrained properly, not just left on a seat.

Enjoy your van,  the world (well the UK at the moment) is yours.


----------



## The laird (Apr 29, 2021)

I would recommend you become a full member as you will get loads of help /advice on here
*HAVE YOU GOT EXTERNAL SILVER SCREENS?*


----------



## brigstow (Apr 29, 2021)

The laird said:


> I would recommend you become a full member as you will get loads of help /advice on here
> *HAVE YOU GOT EXTERNAL SILVER SCREENS?*



No. I do not (yet) have external screens - I would appreciate if anyone has a link where I could get the right ones for my B644.


----------



## The laird (Apr 29, 2021)

brigstow said:


> No. I do not (yet) have external screens - I would appreciate if anyone has a link where I could get the right ones for my B644.


I have a used set off proper ones  for sale
They are used but the proper ones as I aay


----------



## jeanette (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Haaamster (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome, marvellous looking dog,  he looks terrified poor lamb


----------



## RoaminRog (May 1, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, happy days ahead, excellent choice of motor


----------



## Martin P (May 1, 2021)

Internal screens are available!


----------



## phillybarbour (May 3, 2021)

Great van, built when Hymer was a proper van.


----------



## Ivory Pearl (Oct 10, 2021)

Welcome... I am a newbie as well.


----------

